# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 16-05: Voting



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

​

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If there are fewer than four entries, you do not have to cast all three votes.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be *midnight* *GMT, 11 June 2016*. At that time this thread will be completed, and the winner declared.

The rewards for entering/winning are:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 16-05:

*Table of Contents*
dsol - Undermine

Brother Emund - Death from Below

Myen'Tal - Echoes of Immortality

HonorableMan - Insubordination
​http://www.heresy-online.net//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

1st place: Brother Emund, Death From Below, 3 pts.
2nd place: Myen'tal, Echoes of Immortality, 2 pts. 
3rd place: dsol, Undermine, 1 pt.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

1st, Brother Edmund, Death From Below, 3pts
2nd, Honorableman, Insubordination, 2pts
3rd, Dsol, Undermind, 1pts

Brother Edmund: Very good take on the theme for the month. You got your theme across without having anyone fire a shot! I love the concept of Imperial Troops being defeated on a hostile world, by the hostile world. We didn't get a too detailed glimpse of the Space Marine in the story, but I think his solemn "We can't help you," attitude was great. 

Honorableman: A solid take on the theme, undermine through betrayal. I think there was a lot going on towards the end, I was kind of confused who was betraying who, at first. But I think a second read through clarified what was going on. I like that the Magos was the traitor. A mechanicus agent is so alien compared to everyone else, I think it's more difficult to catch a traitor like that, at least from a normal human's perspective. 

Dsol: A classic take on the theme. Did not expect Drayus' brother to be the one pulling the strings. I think the ending was slightly predictable, but it was still executed well. There's nothing more Imperial than taking your enemy with you in death. As I mentioned before, a classic take on the theme. Good job.


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, I had to cut out a lot of the end, and a fair bit of exposition in the middle. First time I've actually had to excise much from one of these.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, I know the feeling. I almost always go over the word count in these competitions. It's always a pain having to cut down, but you managed to make a cohesive story out of it. That's impressive by itself, haha.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

I know that I am probably too late... I have been away. But I would have voted:

1st: Honourableman, Insubordination, 3pts
2nd, Myen'Tal, Echoes of Immortality, 2pts

HM: Nice twist at the end. Poor Confessor... he had to interview all the Guard officers in one night, now that would be some feat!
MT: I love the Sisters (drools uncontrolably), but HM pipped you to it I am afraid. MORE Sisters!

.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Brother Emund said:


> I know that I am probably too late... I have been away.


I got tied up for a couple of days and didn't close off the voting, so I'll be charitable.

1st: *Brother Emund*
2nd: *HonorableMan*
3rd: *Myen'Tal*


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I got tied up for a couple of days and didn't close off the voting, so I'll be charitable.
> 
> 1st: *Brother Emund*
> 2nd: *HonorableMan*
> 3rd: *Myen'Tal*


A Gentleman as always! k:


----------

